
SURF – Premium Mobile Live Streaming - Steddyrockin
http://www.getsurfapp.com
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

------
vyzion
I like the concept, but how will you ensure HD quality through cell phone
cameras?

